# [WIP][KNOWLEDGE] How a computing system works + Why processor speed nowadays isn't very important



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I posted this because a few people displayed some interest... I posted it in the Galaxy Nexus section but on second thought I thought some of you guys might want to check it out!

http://rootzwiki.com...g-system-works/


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Updated


----------

